
You can play Doom inside Emacs using EAF - dmortin
https://old.reddit.com/r/emacs/comments/f2c99b/you_can_play_doom_inside_emacs_using_eaf/
======
drKarl
Emacs is a pretty capable Operative System. If only it had a decent text
editor... Well, yeah there's Evil mode,but now that I think of it, you could
probably run Vim using EAF!!!

